# Need to Rehome a British Bulldog- Help



## EquestrianFairy (14 August 2012)

This is 'Red' She is a Registered British Bulldog, 7 years old.







She is my nans BB who was bought from a breeder as she was being extremely mistreated, my nan has had her for 3 years and is very sad to see her go but unfortunately my Grandad is dying and she needs to move in with him and put her house up for rent, he will not have the dog at his house (hes not the nicest guy).

I dont want to chuck her up on Gumtree to any tom, dick or larry- Ideally if we could find a home that has experience with BB's and someone who will love her unconditionally like she has been here. 
I would have taken her in a shot but my collie (as per previous thread) is aggressive to other dogs.

Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks all


----------



## Havannah (14 August 2012)

Hello EquestrianFairy

This sounds like a difficult situation, and if I've understood your post correctly, returning Red to her breeder is not an option. That is a shame, as it is standard practice for breeders (and I am one), to take back dogs that can no longer stay with their new owners. At the very least, most breeders would like to be involved in finding an alternative home for one of their dogs if they were unable to have it themselves.

So, as to what to do. PLEASE DON'T advertise her on Gumtree or Preloved or other such sites. The best advice I can give you is to contact the British Bulldog Breed Council www.bulldogbreedcouncil.co.uk all the contact details for the key members are given on the site and I'm sure they'll be able to help. 

Please let us know how you get on. Fingers and paws crossed that Red finds a lovely new home.


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 August 2012)

Is there a breed rescue where you could register her details?


----------



## EAST KENT (14 August 2012)

Bulldog rescue is one of the best ones,so call them up.


----------



## Havannah (14 August 2012)

Me again

Bulldog Rescue is www.bulldogrescue.co.uk


----------



## EquestrianFairy (14 August 2012)

Thanks all- will get in touch with them.

Re: breeder, this guy was breeding from her rather worryingly so- and as such she was not being taken care of in the way she should have been.

This is why she has now been spade (to save her being used in this way again) and why my nan will not send her back anywhere near the guy. She originally went to buy a puppy but was so unhappy with the way Red looked that she spent way over what she should have to make sure she left with Red. I appreciate this is not a common thing but in this case the breeder wasnt looking after his b1tches properly.


----------



## wildwest (14 August 2012)

hi whats she like with small dogs ?


----------



## Toffee44 (14 August 2012)

Where are you we have a bull dog rescue here in midhurs


----------



## Toffee44 (14 August 2012)

http://www.bulldogrescue.org.uk/


----------



## hezza1 (14 August 2012)

Have sent you a pm


----------



## BBH (15 August 2012)

I would have had her like a shot last week but collected my new Bullie on Monday.

Contact Bulldog rescue as they will have a waiting list of people and will find someone with breed experience.

Good luck she looks super.


----------



## Amymay (15 August 2012)

If your Nan is moving in with your granddad to offer end of life care, then I don't think he's in any position to dictate whether she can take the dog or not.

Sorry, I know that's a bit blunt and to the point - but if he wants her there, he accepts the dog.

I feel very angry for the dog (and of course your gran - but she has a choice in the matter).


----------



## Annette4 (15 August 2012)

Have pm-d you.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 August 2012)

So gorgeous! Could you not do some very slow and careful introductions with your collie? One of mine is very dog aggressive unless the dog lives with him in which case he's fine.


----------



## millimoo (15 August 2012)

What about a foster home ... I'm sure a a short/mid term home could be found. 
As for not letting the dog go with her, well I'm sorry, but I would not give up my dog for anyone - mind you, none of my relatives would make me choose.


----------



## millimoo (15 August 2012)

& to clarify, what I meant by the Foster home, is that she could have her back.
This was done by Labrador north west rescue with a dog requiring a home for a couple of months, due to circumstances with the owner - they were inundated with offers of help


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 August 2012)

Millimoo that would sound the ideal solution, my local rescue often take in dogs to foster  for very similar situations.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (16 August 2012)

My nan is a slave to my grandad, he is a very nasty peice of work and the main reason why she is his only carer.. because no one else will help him. She would not see him suffer and will (and has before) given up her life for him for nothing in return. Family Politics which are totally out of my hands.

Sorry for the late replies- i havent been on here in a few days.

I am in South Wales, quite a distance for all the people who have PM'd me.
Re: Other dogs, generally she is ok- she gets excited and sort of pushes the dogs around initially which depending on the attitude of the dog can go one way or another. Shes not submissive though and isnt afraid to snap (not bite, just snap) if another dog tries to bully her. The only time ive ever seen her fight was with her sister and it was awful, shes met my one collie and was ok- mainly ignored him even though he would snarl if she came anywhere near him. Shes used to being on her own though. 

My relationship is currently breaking down (again) if this happens i have offered to move into my nan's and keep Red with me there, there is the change to seperate the garden so my dogs can come to and in time, the one may just accept her. This is not set in stone though and there is no time period of how long my Grandad will last either. 

A foster home would be a brilliant idea, as when my grandad does pass i feel my nan would regret rehoming Red when she goes back home to her empty house and realises what she gave up.


----------



## Amymay (16 August 2012)

Do you know EF - given the precarious state of your relationship it's a really good idea for you to move in to your gran's - distance and all that.  And of course solves the problem of the dog.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## millimoo (16 August 2012)

Further to my previous lost this is the link to he website - it's not the homepage, but wanted to lost as one of the kennels is in Wales.
They mainly regime labs - a friend rehomed her bitch through them as she was fighting with her sister, to the point hey could no longer live together.

They may have some contacts it might put a post on for a short/mid term foster home.
I'd also try and find a breed specific rescue who can probably help with the same.

http://www.homealabrador.net/phpbb3/viewforum.php?f=50

Hope you get sorted soon


----------



## millimoo (16 August 2012)

Lost should read post - on I-phone?!??!!!


----------



## mattyh71 (12 January 2014)

Hi do you still have red.....if yes id like to rehome her pls


----------



## Clodagh (12 January 2014)

This thread is about 18 months old so I doubt Red is still available.


----------

